# so lost and alone...dont know what to do, please help!



## lost1234 (Aug 24, 2009)

my husband and I have only been married 8 years, we have 2 beautiful girls and life and marriage has its ups and downs...or so i thought.
2 weeks ago tonight, we had yet another arguement over money and his turning into a pretty selfish person as of late...he has said he needed some time to sort things out before...he is horrible with money and wont let me do the bills...
during these 2 weeks we have seen and talked to each other and he still does a whole lot with our children...still makes sure we have what we need...and extra money just in case. he slept here 2 nights, in a row and now is staying at his parents again tonight...
he is unfortunately the type that will not talk until he is ready, and he is not...
he is truly a good man. husband and father, what do i do???


----------



## Atholk (Jul 25, 2009)

Can his parents confirm he's really there? Other woman involved?

Why does he feel the need to go to his parents place?


----------



## lost1234 (Aug 24, 2009)

yes, they have as they are completely against what he is doing but wont turn him away. he says he just cant handle everything(OUR PROBLEMS) and need time to figure it all out


----------



## scarletblue (May 20, 2009)

First of all, do what you need to do to take care of your children and yourself. Not everyone has the luxury of being able to run away from their problems. He's lucky he's got his parents.

If you want to stay in the marriage, give him some time to figure himself out. In the mean time, sit down and figure out what you want. Figure out what you are not willing to put up with. When your husband is ready to talk, stick to your guns and negotiate.


----------

